# Very cheap alternative to rotary scissors?



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.amazon.com/Sun-Joe-HJ605CC-Cordless-Extension/dp/B01L0FIVJU&ved=2ahUKEwjyz4-PjZTzAhUL-Z4KHba2B8sQFnoECBYQAQ&usg=AOvVaw1PvgnojAUcvIdoClU5gvYg

How do you guys think these would work as a replacement for a string trimmer on a small 1000sqft reel mowed lawn? Obviously the rotary scissors are the best choice but they're so expensive.

I feel like these things would give you a much cleaner cut than the string trimmer, assuming they actually cut decent.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

One of the things that the Rotary Scissors' can do is not damage things it hits like trees, pipes, etc... If that is not a concern, give it a try. I use Hedge Trimmers to define beds, works great for that.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Nice. Too late this season to try out but cheap enough to pick up next season to give it a whirl.


----------



## TampaBayFL (Jul 24, 2020)

I also have a small lawn of about 2500 ft.² and more than once I have pondered buying that exact device to try in place of a weedwhacker. I really dislike using the string trimmer as it just mangles the grass so badly with how it "cuts". No matter how careful you are with it, it never really looks all that good especially with a nice scissor like reel cut that was made immediately adjacent.


----------



## Mathwiz (Jul 20, 2021)

TampaBayFL said:


> I also have a small lawn of about 2500 ft.² and more than once I have pondered buying that exact device to try in place of a weedwhacker. I really dislike using the string trimmer as *it just mangles the grass so badly with how it "cuts". No matter how careful you are with it, it never really looks all that good especially with a nice scissor like reel cut that was made immediately adjacent.*


Truer lawn care words have never been spoken. I hate the string trimmer butchery. I just purchased a greens mower and I am planning my strategy for next Spring. I have a fair amount of area where the Toro will not mow close enough, so I will be watching threads like this closely. I hope it is determined these are a good option.
Edit: After looking at these closer, I don't believe they will be a workable option if precision is the objective. If someone purchases them and posts good results, I will gladly admit I was wrong.


----------



## Lawndry List (Jun 30, 2020)

Sorry to bring back an old thread, but thanks to this post I knew I'd give these a shot if I finally got a gas reel mower. Used the Sun Joe battery reel mower all summer & should have bought them then, because it left odd edges along the driveway & sidewalks & I would end up burning the grass with the trimmer.

Got a 7-blade McLane on Friday & I have been able to use it twice on the new overseeded PRG. The telescoping Sun Joe shears came in Sunday & I had a chance to bust them out today. I bought mine for $53, the gray colorway was cheaper. The telescoping pole is way too short in general. I'm 6'3, so for me it was kind of a pain. BUT, it did a very good job compared to a trimmer & at $53 it is tough to beat.

My grooved roller from Reel Rollers comes in tomorrow, so I'm going to get another cut in & hopefully I can post some photos & a video of the shears. I do think it's a solid budget option, but makes me want the power rotary scissors even more.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@Lawndry List thanks for the review! It's the end of the season for me, but I'll be purchasing one next spring. I'd love to see a photo/video of the shears in action!


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

This might be too small for some, but works well for the few areas I can't string trim. I use this around my mailbox, the kids playset (which has grass growing around it) and other sensitive areas.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/RYOBI-ONE-18V-Cordless-Battery-Grass-Shear-and-Shrubber-Trimmer-Tool-Only-P2900BTL/309613784


----------



## Lawndry List (Jun 30, 2020)

cfinden said:


> @Lawndry List thanks for the review! It's the end of the season for me, but I'll be purchasing one next spring. I'd love to see a photo/video of the shears in action!


I got caught up with work this week, but will definitely add some photos / video this weekend!


----------



## Lawndry List (Jun 30, 2020)

Sorry it took so long for me to post pictures, tried a video but was having issues. You can see a before & after along the sidewalk after I mowed with the McLane. It does a better job than the string trimmer, but it can also leave marks as you can see in the last photo. It kind of digs down, so even using the extension pole, you almost have to lift up a bit on it for it to not take off too much grass. The wheels are a bit pointless for it because of that. I'm 6'3 & it's too short, may as well just use the hand shears. It's not great, but I'll keep it for the hedge trimmer attachment to use in the spring on the few shrubs we have. Definitely makes me want to spring for the power rotary scissors, but for anyone "trimming" a small yard that's reel mowed, it's not a bad option IMO.


----------



## cfinden (Aug 7, 2018)

@Lawndry List Thanks for the photos! It's interesting that it digs down like that. It might do that less if the extension pole was longer and you could keep the shears more level with the ground. What HOC is your lawn at in the photos? Can you adjust the height on the shears?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

What's the bench hoc of the shear? Lol. Looks to be at least an inch.


----------

